
Nokia launches mobile developer competition - danw
http://www.oreillynet.com/etel/blog/2007/07/nokia_launches_mobile_develope.html
======
nickb
Does it really matter what Nokia says when the carriers are the gatekeepers?!
Biggest thing with trying to create a mobile app startup is to find a carrier
willing to adopt your app. That's a huge hurdle and very hard to overcome.
Even if you sign on a single carrier, signing on other carriers will be next
to impossible since carriers like to divide and conquer the marketplace and
will adopt your competitor rather than allowing you to have a monopoly.

Maybe this new FCC law and Google will come to the rescue!

In either case, if you have a mobile app that doesn't need to touch phone
hardware, you're much better off with trying to market an iPhone app.

